# [Risolto] x264 provoca ricompilazione di 199 pacchetti

## Hal-10000

Aggiornando il sistema mi sono imbattuto in questo:

http://pastebin.com/1WHKWAB9

cosa posso fare per evitare la ricompilazione di 199 pacchetti provocata da media-libs/x264?

```
 $ eix media-libs/x264

[U] media-libs/x264

     Available versions:  0.0.20111220 ~0.0.20120327 ~0.0.20120707 ~0.0.20130506(0/132) ~0.0.20130731(0/135) ~0.0.20130912(0/138) 0.0.20140308(0/142) **9999(0/142) {10bit custom-cflags debug +interlaced opencl pic sse static-libs +threads ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installed versions:  0.0.20111220(19:56:26 29/06/2013)(interlaced threads -10bit -custom-cflags -debug -pic -static-libs)

     Homepage:            http://www.videolan.org/developers/x264.html

     Description:         A free library for encoding X264/AVC streams

```

Ringrazio per l'aiutoLast edited by Hal-10000 on Thu Jul 24, 2014 8:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

```

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

 

  (media-libs/x264-0.0.20140308::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (media-video/vlc-2.1.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

veramente causa la ricompilazione di un solo pacchetto. gli altri sono quasi tutti update (U). I rebuild forzati sono quelli indicati da una r.

se non vuoi aggiornare tutto il sistema basta

```
# emerge -1av media-libs/x264
```

----------

## Hal-10000

Ciao Onip e grazie per la sollecita risposta. Mi scuso per non aver ben compreso il messaggio di portage. 

In realtà mi aveva sorpreso il dover fare l'update di così tanti pacchetti, visto che aggiorno il sistema con cadenza settimanale e di solito non ce ne sono più di 15-20 ogni volta (anche meno).

A questo punto, visto che il rebuild forzato è limitato solo a x264 e che tutti gli altri sono semplici Updates, come mi hai correttamente fatto notare, procederò con l'aggiornamento totale, anche se sarà un pò lunghetto  :Smile: 

Grazie ancora e

Ciao

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

nota alla fine il messaggio :

```
The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.4

# required by gnome-extra/zenity-3.12.1[webkit]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.28 icu

 

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.
```

richiede che harfbuzz sia ricompilato con la use flag "icu" abilitata

```
# emerge -uDNa --with-bdeps=y @world --autounmask-write
```

```
# etc-update  (accetta la modifica con -5)
```

```
# emerge -uDNa --with-bdeps=y @world
```

oppure

```
# euse -E icu -p media-libs/harfbuzz
```

```
#  emerge -uDNa --with-bdeps=y @world
```

ciao

PS : molti sono pacchetti "virtual" (relativi a perl) non necessitano di vera e propria compilazione per cui si installano molto velocemente

----------

## Hal-10000

Ciao sabayonino e grazie per la precisazione. Per procedere utilizzerò la prima opzione, perchè la conosco bene, in quanto più volte sperimentata in passato.

Quanto invece alla seconda opzione da te indicata e cioè 

```
 euse -E icu -p media-libs/harfbuzz   

```

 a cosa serve in particolare?

----------

## sabayonino

 *Hal-10000 wrote:*   

> Ciao sabayonino e grazie per la precisazione. Per procedere utilizzerò la prima opzione, perchè la conosco bene, in quanto più volte sperimentata in passato.
> 
> Quanto invece alla seconda opzione da te indicata e cioè 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

é un tool di gentool-kit

serve per gestire le use flag del singolo pacchetto  (agisce sul file package.use)  (abilitarle,disabilitarle,cancellarle etc)

nel caso :

abilita (-E) la flag "icu"  per il pacchetto (-p) media-libs/harfbuzz PER (tutte le versioni se non ne viene specificata una in particolare)

se lo esegui avrai un output del tipo :

```
Adding "media-libs/harfbuzz[icu]" use flag in "/etc/portage/package.use"

```

il quale è molto esplicativo. una alternativa ad utilizzare editor o "echo" di varia natura , e soprattutto evita le rindondanze dei pacchetti all'interno del file package..use con l'andar del tempo.

Info :

```
#¯man euse
```

PS : mentre se vuoi gestire le flag a livello Globale , con una interfaccia ncurses , suggerisco ufed

```
# emerge ufed
```

```
# ufed
```

----------

## Hal-10000

Chiarissimo, proverò ad usare euse, grazie   :Wink: 

----------

